
How We Solved the Worst Minigame in Zelda’s History [video] - opdahl
https://youtu.be/1hs451PfFzQ
======
csunday95
Hi there, I'm one of the people that worked on this project. By way of
summary, we used Ghidra to reverse engineer Wind Waker's binary and discovered
its using a very weak RNG and a fixed seed. With that we used statistical
methods to determine our position in the RNG period and narrow the game
randomness to the point of guaranteeing a win.

